# Tapcon quality?



## Ultrarunner2017 (Oct 1, 2008)

Hi;
I bought a box of Tapcon concrete screws, 3/16" x 1-1/4" with a concrete drill bit.
I used this bit for about 20 or so holes in mortar and now the bit is completely dull.
I bought a replacement of the same type but the new one is an Artu USA bit that was made in Denmark for a German company.

I am wondering whether 20 holes is normal life for a Tapcon drill, and whether I can expect longer life from the Artu bit.

I have been drilling with a standard drill, not a hammer drill.

Thanks

FW


----------



## Chemist1961 (Dec 13, 2008)

I noticed this week at HD that tapcon bits are now sold in 10 packs. That is probbaly part of the answer. I get far better consistancey witrh the hammer drill but never drill more than 6-10 holes, until now as I am about to start my basement. How has the new bit performed so far and how much more $ was it


----------



## RippySkippy (Feb 9, 2007)

I've never really like the tapcon bits. I've been buying bosch bits lately and have had good luck with them. Chemist is right...a hammer drill is "the" way to go...the bits last longer. Now that said...I had a house that was built in '73 and the concrete floor would eat small bits...not sure why. But I've never seen anything like it before or sense. That was about the only thing in that house that seemed to be done right...


----------



## Ultrarunner2017 (Oct 1, 2008)

Chemist1961 said:


> I noticed this week at HD that tapcon bits are now sold in 10 packs. That is probbaly part of the answer. I get far better consistancey witrh the hammer drill but never drill more than 6-10 holes, until now as I am about to start my basement. How has the new bit performed so far and how much more $ was it


The Artu bit cost me $5.29 at my local HW.
One thing I like about the new bit is that it is only 3-1/2" long, vs about 5" for the Tapcon. While drilling, the tapcon drill was hard to keep straight.

I have yet to drill a hole with the new bit. I'll keep you posted.

FW


----------



## Bronx (Apr 11, 2008)

*Wrong drill*

While tapcons are made in America the bits are imported from taiwan. They are of decent quality but are not designed to be used with a rotation only drill. The carbide tip is for hitting the concrete or mortar and not for cutting. A hammer drill will greatly increase the life of your bit.
The collar on a hammer drill moves in and out while rotating at the same time. The in and out motion breaks the concrete with each strike while the rotation only removes the debris from the hole.


----------



## ponch37300 (Nov 27, 2007)

I have installed a bunch of these over the years. Yes the bits that come with them are only good for a handlful of holes, especially without a hammer drill. Buy a good quality bit like mentioned, I like hilti or bosch. Try and borrow a hammer drill. You might even be able to find a decent one on sale, you'll probably use it again sometime down the road. Good luck


----------



## Clutchcargo (Mar 31, 2007)

Bronx said:


> The carbide tip is for hitting the concrete or mortar and not for cutting. A hammer drill will greatly increase the life of your bit.


Exactly.
It wore out because you didn't use it as intended.


----------



## Maintenance 6 (Feb 26, 2008)

And the reason is that you tend to overheat them in a regular drill.


----------



## Mr Chips (Mar 23, 2008)

*Careful*



ponch37300 said:


> Buy a good quality bit like mentioned, I like hilti or bosch.


STANDARD bits and bits made for concrete screws are NOT the same, even if they are the same size. bits made for blue screws have much tighter tolerances. you lose much of the holding power when you use a concrete screw drilled with an ANSI bit....


----------



## ponch37300 (Nov 27, 2007)

Mr Chips said:


> STANDARD bits and bits made for concrete screws are NOT the same, even if they are the same size. bits made for blue screws have much tighter tolerances. you lose much of the holding power when you use a concrete screw drilled with an ANSI bit....


 
Actually bosch makes bits for tapcon anchors, http://bosch.cpotools.com/clearance_center/hc2309.html

They work much better than the ones that come with the tapcons and don't burn up. 

I'm not positive on the hilti bits but I would assume that a quality bit from hilti would have way better tolerances than one made in Tiawan. Just my thought. Never had any problems with the screws not holding but if you want to go threw several bits that is your choice.


----------



## Bronx (Apr 11, 2008)

*hilti*



ponch37300 said:


> Actually bosch makes bits for tapcon anchors, http://bosch.cpotools.com/clearance_center/hc2309.html
> 
> They work much better than the ones that come with the tapcons and don't burn up.
> 
> I'm not positive on the hilti bits but I would assume that a quality bit from hilti would have way better tolerances than one made in Tiawan. Just my thought. Never had any problems with the screws not holding but if you want to go threw several bits that is your choice.


 
Hilti bits are not American made either but they are a good bit.


----------



## Ultrarunner2017 (Oct 1, 2008)

I could have bought a hammer drill when I bought my DeWalt 1/2" corded for a little more money, but I decided against it, thinking i would not be doing much drilling in concrete.
Actually, I don't do a lot of drilling in concrete at all, but now that I have had to buy two concrete drill bits, I might have done better to have bought the hammer drill. There was a reason I did not though. Was it that hammer drills are not usually variable speed? I wanted variable speed, and use it all the time, so that might have been my reason.
It would make a great second drill though.

I could just drill a larger hole and insert an anchor. I don't see the metal ones around anymore, but lots of plastic ones that will work in concrete/masonry.
I do have several of the older type (rotation only) masonry bits that are still good. The Tapcon screws are just more convenient.

FW


----------



## PaliBob (Jun 11, 2008)

KE2KB said:


> I could have bought a hammer drill when I bought my DeWalt 1/2" corded for a little more money,


 Actually on the DeWalt CPO site the variable speed half inchers are 50% more, so you didn't do so bad.
.


----------



## Ultrarunner2017 (Oct 1, 2008)

PaliBob said:


> Actually on the DeWalt CPO site the variable speed half inchers are 50% more, so you didn't do so bad.
> .


It was the combo hammer/standard drills that I had been considering. I guess that's the way everyone makes them.
I found a Ryobi on the HD site for $59.95, but reviews said that it wasn't very good. Trouble with the chuck releasing the bit during operation.

FW


----------



## ponch37300 (Nov 27, 2007)

Alot of people have the cordless drill/hammerdrills. Maybe if you start asking around someone in your family or friends or neighbors might have one you could borrow if you don't want to buy one. Or look on craigslist for a good brand for cheap.


----------



## PaliBob (Jun 11, 2008)

ponch37300 said:


> Alot of people have the cordless drill/hammerdrills.........


Good advice, On the DeWalt CPO Site there are 31 Models of Hammer Drills, but only two are corded.
http://www.cpopowertools.com/categories/hammers_and_hammer_drills/hammer_drills.html?ref=googaw&kw={keyword}&gclid=&keyword=dewalt%20hammer

I have one of the DeWalt 18V Drill/Hammer Drills and it works great for small jobs. For bigger jobs I have a corded Skil and a ½” Milwaukee D Handle.

Then for the next step up a Porsche (Porsche Design Metabo P'7*911* SDS Drill. It has such radical styling that it just bombed out on the market. Nobody wanted to take that weird tool to a job site. Actually it works pretty good. It comes with two chucks, one for SDS bits and a regular super quick change chuck for regular rotation only drill bits. I got it from an Ace Hdw online clearance for $200.
.


----------



## Ultrarunner2017 (Oct 1, 2008)

A cordless would have been nice up on the ladder.
The cord gets in the way sometimes. Got to watch not to get it around my legs, or trip me up during descent.

Once or twice it came unplugged while I was up on the ladder. I had to tie the extension cord and drill cord into a knot to keep that from happening again.


Right now I'm not doing much drilling in concrete / masonry. If I ever get to that point, I'll look into a hammer drill, but would probably go corded again, despite what I said about the cord.
I hate the way the batteries wear out after a few years, and they cost so damn much to replace.
Then they always seem to run out at the worst possiblem moment.

IMO, the best option for putting screws into masonry is to use anchors and sheet metal screws. Need a slightly bigger hole for them, but those Tapcons just don't hold very well in porus materials like mortar. I'm sure they work better in concrete.

FW


----------



## PaliBob (Jun 11, 2008)

KE2KB said:


> .... Tapcons just don't hold very well in porus materials like mortar. FW


 Agreed on the Tapcons. For mounting stuff I keep a box of Pan head Wall Dogs. They work in wood, plaster, drywall, mortar, and concrete. I got mine at my Electrical supply house. Figure 11¢ a pop. Available in chrome or white


----------



## Ultrarunner2017 (Oct 1, 2008)

ponch37300 said:


> Alot of people have the cordless drill/hammerdrills. Maybe if you start asking around someone in your family or friends or neighbors might have one you could borrow if you don't want to buy one. Or look on craigslist for a good brand for cheap.


I'm the only handyman in the family. I wouldn't even lend my tools to anyone else for fear they would hurt themselves with it.

I've only got about 4 or 6 more holes to drill in masonry, then I'll be done, so I don't think the drill will be a problem.

FW


----------



## miamicuse (Nov 13, 2011)

ponch37300 said:


> Actually bosch makes bits for tapcon anchors, http://bosch.cpotools.com/clearance_center/hc2309.html
> 
> They work much better than the ones that come with the tapcons and don't burn up.
> 
> I'm not positive on the hilti bits but I would assume that a quality bit from hilti would have way better tolerances than one made in Tiawan. Just my thought. Never had any problems with the screws not holding but if you want to go threw several bits that is your choice.


I drilled over 1000 holes for 1/4 Tapcon screws to mount hurricane tracks. Used Tapcon bits and it breaks easy and dulls quick. When it dulls quick the holes are no longer tight and the screws are more likely to spin. Switched to the bosch bits (about the same price) and those bits last much longer and not one bit broke. Never tried Hilti bits are they any good?


----------



## bob22 (May 28, 2008)

Get hammer drill from harbor freight.


----------



## mynameisjonas (Jun 18, 2021)

This is the best I have found. Works in an impact.. no joke.


----------

